# Dewalt 18v finish nailer vs Paslode with gas catridges.



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Hey all. Anyone have any advice on what to purchase for installing crown, doors and base. I am really looking for a cordless unit that can be used for high end stuff. I know this is a paint forum but Its us that has to putty the holes. I have a carpenter on my crew and I figure I would get him a new toy. On top of that I cant take the sound of a compressor running all day. Thanks


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I used the older Dewalt and it is a good gun but a bit heavy. Maybe they have refinied it. The paslode I used years ago but it was the framing gun. Used it for hanging paraseal waterproofing on concrete foundations. We beat the crap out of them and I can't remember ever breaking one.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've used the Dewalt 18V alot and liked it. Batteries also being compatible with the impact driver and radio helped a lot, but that's another issue.

Generally I just found it to be a solid nailer.


----------



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

I have the Paslode trim gun for like 8 years, love it. Light and small enough to hang from your pocket.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

what about the porter cable gun? Bloews has them on sale and was thinking of jumping at the $199 price


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I ended up purchasing the 18g paslode. The only one I could pick it up right away. So far after trimming out two small 1300ft homes only using 2 gas cartriges and I haven't had any issues. I have heard good things about the Dewalt but the Rigid and Hitachis were junk. I didn't see any Porter-cable online at Lowes


----------

